# HD DVR Screensaver How to turn off ??



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

HR20-700 , Is there a way to disable the screen saver when video is paused ?
I looked in all menus and there is no such feature to either change the screensaver time or ON/OFF feature. Maybe its a hidden option, trick or undocumented setting.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I am not aware that there is a way to turn the DVR's screen saver off.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Why do you want to turn it off? 

I'm not aware of any way to do it, but it should never get in the way of normal operation.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Whiskey River said:


> HR20-700 , Is there a way to disable the screen saver when video is paused ?
> I looked in all menus and there is no such feature to either change the screensaver time or ON/OFF feature. Maybe its a hidden option, trick or undocumented setting.


If the screen saver bothers you, you could turn the TV off...


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Just enjoy it. For example, you could have everyone in the room bet how long it will take before the DirecTV logo bouncing around the screen hits EXACTLY in a corner.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Whiskey River said:


> HR20-700 , Is there a way to disable the screen saver when video is paused ?
> I looked in all menus and there is no such feature to either change the screensaver time or ON/OFF feature. Maybe its a hidden option, trick or undocumented setting.


There is no way to shut it off.

Mike


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> Just enjoy it. For example, you could have everyone in the room bet how long it will take before the DirecTV logo bouncing around the screen hits EXACTLY in a corner.


I like this approach. 

And if you're listening to a SonicTap channel you can see what's playing now as you wait for the rectangle to exactly hit a corner...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just shut off my TV and leave on the Sound for my Doggies who Sleep really Good to The Weather Channel!!! :lol:


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

jahgreen said:


> Just enjoy it. For example, you could have everyone in the room bet how long it will take before the DirecTV logo bouncing around the screen hits EXACTLY in a corner.


Sounds like we have a new drinking game.

But I am not fond of the screensaver either. It looks like it was designed by a 6th-grade art student with one eye. Very one-dimensional.

Not only that but it is annoying to have that movement going on and perceptible out of the corner of your eye. What about a nice fish tank screen saver? Or a fireplace? It could still be in ROM; it would not take that much memory to do that.

At a bare minimum, let the user set the timeout from 1-30 minutes rather than forcing it to be 5 minutes. That should not take more than a few lines of code, one would think.

Maybe DTV needs an app store, which could be a profit center for them.


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

I don't mind the screensaver so much, but it's the random flashes of whatever is paused behind it that bother me.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

TomCat said:


> Sounds like we have a new drinking game.
> 
> At a bare minimum, let the user set the timeout from 1-30 minutes rather than forcing it to be 5 minutes. That should not take more than a few lines of code, one would think.
> 
> Maybe DTV needs an APP Store, which could be a profit center for them.


The APP Store sounds like a Great Idea and could turn a Profit for Directv while allowing us to add APPs that we like such as a Personalized Screensaver APP.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> The APP Store sounds like a Great Idea and could turn a Profit for Directv while allowing us to add APPs that we like such as a Personalized Screensaver APP.


Turn on the fish tank on your Droid, see how that eats up the battery!!!

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Turn on the fish tank on your Droid, see how that eats up the battery!!!
> 
> Rich


Hey, you ought to see how the Slingbox Eats Up My Battery!!! That's why I bought a Backup Battery!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Hey, you ought to see how the Slingbox Eats Up My Battery!!! That's why I bought a Backup Battery!!!


I don't think the batteries are up to par for what the smart phones do. I asked a Verizon salesman if the battery technology was the same as my phone that I was replacing and he said it was. I could leave that old phone on for a week and still be able to use it. Don't know if he knew what he was talking about, but he seemed shocked when I told him I usually recharged it every night. Told me that would cause the battery to "swell" and was surprised that I hadn't experienced that problem. Told him I had every intention of plugging in the Droid every night and sure as hell wasn't gonna sit up and wait for it to get done charging. But, by that time, they had me so confused I was just happy to leave. When I got home I found some stuff he had charged me for in the bag. Stuff I didn't want. Went back the next day and got the money back. Deceitful, he was. Angry, I got.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Lithium Ion Batteries Do Not Have That Problem so he didn't know what he was talking about which is not that unusual.

I know a Guy at my Verizon and he Really Knows His Stuff Technically and he had told me stuff I didn't believe and I have looked it up and found he was Spot On so now I pretty much believe him and that is why I have a Backup Battery that I use Interchangeably with my other Battery.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Why do you want to turn it off?
> 
> I'm not aware of any way to do it, but it should never get in the way of normal operation.


Is it normal to set up the dish using the signal strength meters? Dish got blown over in a storm today and when I went out to set it up again, I had the signal meters on. Just as I would get to some point where I needed to see the screen, the saver would go on. I had to track into the trailer with wet muddy shoes to hit pause to turn the screen back on. Then outside again then screen saver again in out in out. Pain in the patootie.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wow, old thread. Not for installers though. If I were repeaking my dish, I'd do it when my wife was home and she'd be inside reading signals.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Seems Jerry's even more bored than usual tonight.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

We tried the wife reading numbers tonight but our radios were not working. Because it was dark I could walk over to the window and see the tuning screen. Seems to me that something like that should be the same as Live TV and not trigger the screen saver.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Wow, old thread...


No kidding, posted in wrong thread maybe


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Too much static I think. Unlikely, maybe, but I was neglectful enough to end up with a Playstation XMB on my LCD during the Super Bowl.

If there are no ladders, like in Jerry's situation, maybe an RF remote.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

An old thread going way off topic. Since the original question is asked and answered I'm closing this one. 

If anyone has another topic they'd like to discuss, feel free to start a new thread.

Mike


----------

